# 96 maxima code p0734



## jamm220 (Jul 30, 2009)

does anyone know or can be a lil more specific about this code. i had the code scan at autozone so please if anyone has any suggestions on what it could please post thanks


----------



## vrefron (Dec 18, 2007)

Improper 4th gear shifting or torque converter clutch operation. It's a trans code.


----------



## attwireless3799 (Feb 26, 2012)

Did u ever take care of the problem? If so how?


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

P0734


IMPROPER SHIFTING TO 4TH GEAR POSITION OR IMPROPER TORQUE CONVERTER CLUTCH OPERATION

DESCRIPTION

This is a "failure" item indicated by the MIL.
This is indicated when the vehicle is being driven at any gear position other than 4th while the A/T control unit is instructing the A/T to shift the gear in the 4th position. Also, this is indicated when the vehicle is being driven without the torque converter clutch locked up while the A/T control unit is instructing the A/T to lock up the torque converter clutch.
The detected item, "A/T 4TH OR TCC", is not determined as a fault unless the A/T control unit self-diagnosis system is in the "No Failure" condition. When "A/T 4TH OR TCC" is displayed, it indicates that the gears are not properly shifted. The problem is not caused by electrical failure of the A/T (circuits open or shorted) but by mechanical failure (control valve sticking, improper solenoid valve operation, malfunctioning oil pump or torque converter clutch, etc.).


----------



## dj600c (May 9, 2012)

Maxima 1997 - 147,000 miles.
engine light on and unable to get inspection.
1. how to reset engine light?
2. how do you scan for code and meaning of code?
thank you in advance


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Most auto parts stores have an OBD II code reader that can retrieve your stored trouble code(s) as well as erase it, but, if you don't fix the issue that caused the code to set, the code will likely reset and the light will come back on. If you post the code or codes on the forum, we can assist you further. You can also retrieve the codes manually, but it's a bit of a pain compared to using a code reader. There is a diagnostic mode screw on the ECM to put it in diagnostic mode. This will give you 2-digit manufacturer trouble codes, as opposed to the SAE codes that an OBD II code reader will give you, ie P0XXX). Info on the procedure can be found at www.troublecodes.net/Nissan


----------

